# Would you use a UK Aire - Part 2



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Given the recent thread on banning overnight stays and yet another push to raise awareness of the requirement, I am left wondering how many people would use them for overnight stays? Although there are a few Aires within the UK they are few and far between. If there were more made available would you use them?

Sorry I it seems the original poll cannot be edited so to give those who would never use one or are undecided the opportunity to vote, vote here! If you are undecided perhaps you could comment on what might persuade you to use them.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Although it would be lovely to have Aires in UK, I just wonder about the safety aspect.

Once the usual yobbos, criminal element etc became aware the motorhomes would be sitting targets for break-ins, vandalism etc. I d not think they would be as safe as in France, Germany.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I do not think they would be as safe as in France, Germany.
> zulurita


I am sorry to say but i agree entirely with this statement, i would constantly be worrying about leaving my m/h for hours unattended while out sightseeing, not overly concerned at night while we are in the m/h as i have decent alarm system and other precautions.

The problem for me is the "neer do wells brigade" will see this unusual group of vehicles as an extra source of income for their nefarious lifestlye, m/hs are a perfectly acceptable sight in France/Germany and are rarely a target for the baddies, but in the UK it maybe a different story.

So too the poll, would i stop on a UK aire, I doubt it unless there was decent security.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeh, I would use one. I leave mine in car parks for the day so what's the difference. 

I would do what I do on French aires. If it feels good I will stay, if I get the wrong vibes I will move on. It's no big problem.

I also have good insurance that covers my "precious" when I am away from the van.

Johnny F

ps but being a tight git I wouldn't pay more that a couple of quid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Didn't know you got Shirl. well insured for when you leave her on a carpark :wink: 

I agree mango, that leaving your "precious" anywhere is down to vibes its just in the UK if there was a council that built a Aire it would be in the back of beyond out of sight and very vulnerable, as for the tight git bit, no that's not you :roll: 

Bob


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Once the usual yobbos, criminal element etc became aware the motorhomes would be sitting targets for break-ins, vandalism etc


*NOT* to mention narcotic gas! (I said *NOT* :lol: )


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Although it would be lovely to have Aires in UK, I just wonder about the safety aspect.
> 
> Once the usual yobbos, criminal element etc became aware the motorhomes would be sitting targets for break-ins, vandalism etc. I d not think they would be as safe as in France, Germany.


Why, oh why, do people run this country down?

There are places I have seen in Italy, the Netherlands, France and Germany where I would not leave a pedal bike never mind a motorhome and I will not even set foot in Spain yet there are many towns in the UK where we are happy to leave our motorhome and go off for a day 'round the town'

I will resist making a comparison between worrying about the above with worrying about 'gas attacks'!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

aultymer said:


> ]
> Why, oh why, do people run this country down?
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

There are obviously some worried people out there and I guess this is why we still have the majority of MH using camping and carravaning parks. Personally, I got my van for the freedom it affords, the ability to stop where I want, when I want. I hate the restrictions that "parks" impose, the last check in time being the worst. If your afraid for your vans security then by all means go to a park. But all that will do is play into the hands of the NIMBY brigade who think that only those using parks are legit, and the rest are all gypsies hell bent on destroying their idyl.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

> Why, oh why, do people run this country down?


I think re this topic is because of the way most MHs are treated in the Uk with No parking here. No overnight parking etc. height barriers etc.

Phill


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I think re this topic is because of the way most MHs are treated in the Uk with No parking here. No overnight parking etc. height barriers etc.
> 
> Phill


And the constant objections by the like of the C&CC & CC when applications are made for aires to local councils.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

No way.

I'd much rather pay a tenner and have peace of mind and a good night's sleep. The yob culture frightens the life out of me and I prefer to avoid it. The lack of respect for the property of others is now a national disease.

Maybe if I was a lot younger I would feel different but the generation gap tends to make me wary.

I know there are lots of places where there is no threat but unless they are patrolled and protected I won't take the chance.

Just my view, others are welcome to disagree.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I would certainly use Aires if they were available in the U.K. And be happy to pay say a fiver for one with no facilities except a not too noisy place to securely park 4 wheels without risk of getting bogged down. Although I would agree that I would be wary of leaving the mhome unattended in a very quiet spot in the U.K. as well as in many other countries. But what we really are short of here is a place to park for overnighting, and then in the morning "wandering on " to wherever takes our fancy the next day. That to us is one of the main joys of motorhoming and the wide provision of Aires would help a lot and avoid the searching around for a C.C. ( which we like but of which there are too few), or a site which charges a lot for facilities we do not need.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi If it felt right ok. Just do the same as you do abroad. As previously said it's insured.
We have as many nice & safe places here as they do abroad just their media don't go on about it like ours.

Alex.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi If it felt right ok. Just do the same as you do abroad. As previously said it's insured.
We have as many nice & safe places here as they do abroad just their media don't go on about it like ours.

Alex.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

yes, I would stay in one over night I thought that was part of the idea! :roll: as for security well everyone has their own comfort zone level, me, if i feel uncomfortable I move on, I leave my mh parked hours at a time when out hill walking, even if I saw them at a distance breaking into it I know I couldnt just run back and stop it happening. If thiefs are going to steal a mh they will if it is stolen to order regardless where it is or how secure (car jacking at the lights for one) I think its just a bit of a numbers game, mind you it does put me of a bit buying a newer mh, to some people it may look as if I have more cash than I really have, thats the bit I think the thiefs forget, "Its ok they can afford it, they have it insured" what these people forget is it has taken some people years of proper hard graft to get this far. Ill stop rambling now


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't mind leaving our motorhome in a car park, but not at all sure I'd fancy sleeping in one - much prefer to find a quiet CL/CS in this country, as Sue and I prefer to use municipal sites and farm campsites in Europe.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Deffo use em , no worries


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

PIEDODGER said:


> to some people it may look as if I have more cash than I really have, thats the bit I think the thiefs forget, "Its ok they can afford it, they have it insured" what these people forget is it has taken some people years of proper hard graft to get this far. Ill stop rambling now


Such a valid point there Piedodger - my home, car and MH are the result of a lot of hard work and sacrifices, it really hurts to hear people talk as if these things have come to you by good fortune, marrying money or inheriting the fruits of other's labours. When my friends took time out to travel the world after school, college or university, I went straight from school to university to professional training and to employment....30+ (so far) years of working often in excess of 50 hours a week to be able to have the things I cherish and an opportunity to retire on a good pension when still young enough to enjoy it!!

(that's MY rant over now :lol: )

Getting this thread back on topic - I would use a UK aire but only if I could park alongside other MHs and if it looked well kept.

Jon


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed overnight in many carpark in UK with no problem what so ever, only one night have we been woken up by a couple shouting and swearing at each other, this went on for about 5 mins. till he said 'SHHH.' you'll wake Roy and Helen and then they got in a car and drove away, we wonder how they knew our names, then remembered our name plate on the front of the van. we had a laugh about it, turned over a went back to sleep.
we never had any damage to the outside of the m/h. or any break ins or attemps.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

As of today there are only 214 votes cast in the petition and only 140 votes cast in this poll of which 123 (88%) would use them 17 (12%) would not or are undecided. Hardly a staggering number of concerned owners among the thousands needed to convince the powers that be of the requirement for UK Aires! 

For myself I would probably fall into the bracket, “would not use them”. They really don’t meet my needs and style of touring. Ignoring the fact that I tow a car, (except on the continent) when I go away it is mostly for R and R and above all I want space to sit out with a drink and maybe fire up the BBQ and enjoy the local ambiance of the spot. I also want peace and quiet which in today’s society of round the clock activity, I certainly would not get in many urban environments. I have no wish to be 4 to 6 feet from the adjacent van or as on some French Aires, even less. 

On my travels I don’t like to drive hours every day, it is not really very relaxing activity in this country and I also generally stay a minimum of 2 nights when I do night stop. The only time I stop single nights is on long distances which, in getting from one region to another on our small island, you don’t often have to do, at least from where I live!

I would much prefer to see increases in daytime parking for motorhomes than aires so that visits to attractions become more feasible for the larger vehicle owner. It has got better over the years, motorhome ownership is increasing and if local council want our trade, I can only see this continuing.

peedee


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Canterbury New Dover Road "Aire"

Situated on park and ride carpark

Hardstanding, waste facilities, water,CCTV, Security Fencing.
£2.50 incl bus ticket

Buses are regular and take you into city centre bus station
Pub/restaurant next door ( leave the steaks alone though)

Some members of MHF have used it, close to ferry and Chunnel. We have seen motor homes from many countries parked up there and as yet not seen any adverse reports in local press about it.
Someday all councils will think this way :wink: 

Rob.

PS we would use them if available like this one. Had to add this as an edit cos the page keeps timing out this is the second attempt at this post :?


----------

